# Looking for a apartment



## danm2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Im moving over to italy in a few months and i am looking for a studio apartment just outside of Rome with easy transports to the centre of Rome with reasonable prices am looking on spending around £500/600 a month, anybody no any good webites were i can find somewere like this?

Any input would be great, thanks


----------

